# Are we going for a Lost and Found Record this year ?



## mattman

Nope, it's all the idiots that can't hold there weed. 

We were doing fine with the illegal shit, till the massive influx of brain dead idiots to the front rang picked a few years ago. More people, means higher ratio of stupid people.
Didn't this exact same thread topic get posted last summer?


----------



## ColoradoDave

Maybe. I didn't check, but wouldn't be surprised if there is a correlation.


----------



## climbdenali

I just hope we get to hear about someone else losing another yellow SOTAR this year. . .


----------



## lmyers

ColoradoDave said:


> Seems like Lost and Found is over 50% of posts this boating season. Must be some kind of record.
> 
> No chance it could be because of the abundance of readily available Cannabis.


I've been gone a couple days, and you aren't kidding about the lost and found posts.... I think it's just because it's a holiday weekend and this forum gets used mostly by beginners anymore.... but you can blame cannabis if you want. Generally if I have carnage on the river it's due to alcohol though, not pot.


----------



## k2andcannoli

I can't believe people give the shit back. If I find a your ducky, I might call you once I run the hell out of her.


----------



## Gremlin

If someone has their phone number on their gear and/or attempts to recover it though the lost and found, I'm happy to reconnect them with things I find. The stuff that doesn't have a phone number is usually crap.


----------



## 39571

k2andcannoli said:


> I can't believe people give the shit back. If I find a your ducky, I might call you once I run the hell out of her.


River Karma


----------



## mattman

When I worked for an outfitter, we started to have a problem with all the second year guides leaving there shit lay outside the gear shed after they left for the day. It was kindof annoying to the senior guides, plus the owners didn't care for this new behavior either. 
We came up with a fun solution, hide there shit if it got left out overnight, and when they tried to find it next morning, we'd play hot and cold with em. Very entertaining to us old salty types, and the look of panic on there face,as it came close to time for them to roll out of the yard with there trip, was priceless.

Not sure how to do that to newer private boaters, and of course most people lose a piece of gear at least once in there life.


----------



## 39571

mattman said:


> When I worked for an outfitter, we started to have a problem with all the second year guides leaving there shit lay outside the gear shed after they left for the day. It was kindof annoying to the senior guides, plus the owners didn't care for this new behavior either.
> We came up with a fun solution, hide there shit if it got left out overnight, and when they tried to find it next morning, we'd play hot and cold with em. Very entertaining to us old salty types, and the look of panic on there face,as it came close to time for them to roll out of the yard with there trip, was priceless.
> 
> Not sure how to do that to newer private boaters, and of course most people lose a piece of gear at least once in there life.


Hey buzzholes. If you find something and its not yours, do the decent thing and return it.

Or...... prove your self a douche.


----------



## ColoradoDave

The law of salvage is a concept in maritime law which states that a person who recovers another person's ship or cargo after peril or loss at sea is entitled to a reward commensurate with the value of the property so saved.


----------



## 39571

ColoradoDave said:


> The law of salvage is a concept in maritime law which states that a person who recovers another person's ship or cargo after peril or loss at sea is entitled to a reward commensurate with the value of the property so saved.


Cool, so I guess we are all idiot pirates now. I love laws of old. Rule of thumb comes to mind.

You are not a pirate, or a sailor. You are a city dweller. 

If you find something, try and return it.

The returnee should give beer as a thank you.

Maritime law does not apply on the rivers of the american west, you are an idiot.

But I'm guessing you are a troll, yea inter-web. Poison the world instead of helping or healing.

You Douche


----------



## doughboy

Spaceghost said:


> Cool, so I guess we are all idiot pirates now. I love laws of old. Rule of thumb comes to mind.
> 
> You are not a pirate, or a sailor. You are a city dweller.
> 
> If you find something, try and return it.
> 
> The returnee should give beer as a thank you.
> 
> Maritime law does not apply on the rivers of the american west, you are an idiot.
> 
> But I'm guessing you are a troll, yea inter-web. Poison the world instead of helping or healing.
> 
> You Douche


Really. What is wrong with you? I hope some day I find something of yours.


----------



## flite

*Guilty*

HaHAHAHA so guilty... i mean ask anyone I can hold my weed But I did make a poor decision and let a friend flip my raft on the yampa and lost an oar. So this post made me kind of laugh. Thanks

10 ft yellow carlile pos w/ black blade. no number or name!! if you found it or have a friend how did give me a shout. happy boating


----------



## spencerhenry

Spaceghost said:


> Cool, so I guess we are all idiot pirates now. I love laws of old. Rule of thumb comes to mind.
> 
> You are not a pirate, or a sailor. You are a city dweller.
> 
> If you find something, try and return it.
> 
> The returnee should give beer as a thank you.
> 
> Maritime law does not apply on the rivers of the american west, you are an idiot.
> 
> But I'm guessing you are a troll, yea inter-web. Poison the world instead of helping or healing.
> 
> You Douche



Pot, meet Kettle!

You sir are the Douche


----------



## dirtbagkayaker

flite said:


> HaHAHAHA so guilty... i mean ask anyone I can hold my weed But ...



No worries flite, leme hold ur weed for you as I watch you stick that line. hehehehe..


----------



## ColoradoDave

Actually I was thinking if I find someone's $ 350 paddle that they left at the ramp, a fair, just and commensurate reward would be all their weed


----------



## bobbuilds

I was high as the birds and the planes today, I swam 3 times. I managed to hold on to my board and paddle though. Got my ass kicked big time, thanks Logan and Jen for a really fun day!


----------



## bobbuilds

I blame pot more than my inexperienced top heaviness.


----------



## mattman

Wow, who pissed in Spaceghosts Cheerios this morning?

Should definitely offer up at least a beer when someone returns your stuff.

Lost my Guide stick this one time, Next day one of my Budys walks into the yard " I like Fat Tire" all he said then left, was pretty funny.
I got a sixer of Fat Tire that evening. Shity Guide stick to, but rules are rules. 
Beer fines help you pay some amount of attention, which is good.

Lighten up, and have an awesome 4th!


----------



## mattman

ColoradoDave said:


> Actually I was thinking if I find someone's $ 350 paddle that they left at the ramp, a fair, just and commensurate reward would be all their weed


So, if you lose your wallet at the put in, and someone turns it into the Rangers,
does that mean that you have to give the Rangers all your weed?


----------



## ptwood

Totally lost my shit running the knar in 89 if anyone finds it...


----------



## ColoradoDave

mattman said:


> So, if you lose your wallet at the put in, and someone turns it into the Rangers,
> does that mean that you have to give the Rangers all your weed?


Yes. If they will take it. Otherwise I need to offer them whatever rangers like, like civil service or something.

The way lost point was that if you can get you're stuff back for just a beer, why even think at all. Which seems to be where we are at right now.


----------



## hammer131

Lost an oar on the drive to the Wenatchee last weekend and a pair of prescription Oakley's a few weekends before that . Got no weed but there is beer if someone found either ... lol


----------



## Missouri Boater

I lost a Werner carbon fiber on the Ark at Badger creek two years ago. It had my name, phone #, and email address on it. Although I've replaced it, I still wouldn't mind having it back. Reward awaits. I'll be at Brown's Creek on CW weekend (7/15, 7/16). Look for Missouri plates. Thanks, Terry Prater.


----------



## storm11

Lost: Front range kayaker on the Western Slope. 

If found, please return to the front range where they belong.


----------



## daairguy

And the lost post threads keep on coming in


----------



## Electric-Mayhem

storm11 said:


> Lost: Front range kayaker on the Western Slope.
> 
> If found, please return to the front range where they belong.


Lost: Invitation for pretentious mountain town transplant to come on any trip.


----------



## daairguy

storm11 said:


> Lost: Front range kayaker on the Western Slope.
> 
> If found, please return to the front range where they belong.





Electric-Mayhem said:


> Lost: Invitation for pretentious mountain town transplant to come on any trip.


Salty because you live in the over populated front range?


----------



## Electric-Mayhem

daairguy said:


> Salty because you live in the over populated front range?


You mean as opposed to the overpopulated mountain towns filled with "locals" that just moved there 6 months ago. I was born and raised in the mountains and got tired of the "we fake hate front rangers and tourists" cliche a long time ago.


----------



## restrac2000

I lost my bearings and ended up on this forum. Can someone help me find my way back to the main webpage?

If weed has led to an increase in yard sales in Colorado than I wonder what the fall of the Zion Curtain will lead to in Utah (other than the realization that we are still 6 decades behind most other states in this regard)?


----------



## daairguy

Electric-Mayhem said:


> You mean as opposed to the overpopulated mountain towns filled with "locals" that just moved there 6 months ago. I was born and raised in the mountains and got tired of the "we fake hate front rangers and tourists" cliche a long time ago.


I wouldn't argue with that. I'd say most of the mountain towns are just as packed!


----------



## lmyers

daairguy said:


> I wouldn't argue with that. I'd say most of the mountain towns are just as packed!


Except for winter in the Ark Valley. BV summers are starting to get a bit rough as far as crowding goes, and I would personally take front rangers all day long over the Kansas/Oklahoma/Texas transplants and tourists that seem to be dominating this valley lately.... but I do put a lot of value in being able to access the ski areas (both resort and backcountry) without having to use an Interstate.


----------



## MountainmanPete

The entertainment factor on this thread is outstanding.


----------



## mattman

So whats the Zion curtain? I don't speak good enough Utopia to know that one.


----------



## restrac2000

mattman said:


> So whats the Zion curtain? I don't speak good enough Utopia to know that one.


A partition in a restaurant, with a limited liquor license, that prevents folks from seeing the drink being made. They claim it helps prevent the glamorization of alcohol consumption to teenagers and kids. They passed a law this year that eliminates the requirement. Just one example of Utah's archaic liquor laws.

http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-...in-falls-and-loosens-states-tight-liquor-laws


----------



## jamesthomas

I've always understood that the zion curtain pertains to the geographical area that the mormons control. Think all of utah, most of southern idaho, parts of eastern nevada and northern arizona.


----------



## lmyers

jamesthomas said:


> I've always understood that the zion curtain pertains to the geographical area that the mormons control. Think all of utah, most of southern idaho, parts of eastern nevada and northern arizona.


"Zion curtains are partitions unique to Utah restaurants that separate restaurant bartenders preparing alcoholic drinks from the customers who order them."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alcohol_laws_of_Utah


----------



## mattman

I think I saw one person in this entire thread talk about actually keeping lost river gear that they found. A couple of people including myself doing a little hecaling of folks losing things, possibly cause they should pay just a little bit more attention.

Calling everyone on the thread names might be just a little bit overboard. Most of the people on the site have lost river gear( including myself) have returned a good deal of river gear over the years, ( including me). 

Peace,
I will certainly continue to return your things if I find them, help ya out if you need it.
If I see ya really not paying any attention, never doing a beach sweep, I may pick on ya a little though, it's kinda like booty beers, no malice, but it does encourage improvement.


----------



## mattman

While I'm in the business of being a Duche bag and a beater .
I found a throw bag at the Spring Creek road take out on the Blue yesterday, please send me a P.M. so I can get it back to you! The Phone number is getting hard to read( at least for my eyesight). And no, I will not be hekling the owner, looks like it just fell out of his yak on the way up the trail, could happen to anyone, as opposed to losing everything cause you don't strap anything down, or never do beach sweeps.

Peace,


----------



## ColoradoDave

I'm all for agreeing to the assumed beer reward idea if that is what the consensus is. I think we should make up our minds on that, though.

If so, I guess I'll just have to decide at the time if it is worth the trouble, or if it could possibly introduce any risk to myself or anyone in my party by trying to rescue it. 

I'll turn it in to the local authorities if found at the ramp or easily picked up on the river or report it's approximate location to authorities if not able to be safely rescued on the river. 

You, of course, are free to choose whether to stop your paddle, risk your own safety, rescue it, contact the owner, arrange to meet them and collect your beer. 

I'll say right now in public, though, in advance, that if I lose my boat, or anything else for that matter, and someone finds it and contacts me, there will be a generous reward coming.

Also glad to hear there's a store in Gateway again


----------



## ColoradoDave

When I stated You in the last post, I meant anyone who reads it, not as a reply or comment about the last poster in particular.


----------



## cataraftgirl

I lost my mind at the put-in. If you find it, I don't want it back. 

Seriously. Back to the subject of this thread, before it got all weird and angry. There does seem to be a plethora of lost stuff this year, and the variety is amazing. My favorite so far is the AAA flip seat that was lost. How does one lose a flip seat? Mine was always attached to the frame and not easily removed even when I did want to remove it. Hopefully there's an awesome carnage filled story behind the lost flip seat.


----------



## ColoradoDave

Wait. Save it for a winter tale.


----------

